# Does being a train fan make you a ball watch fan?



## chucklehead (Jan 10, 2007)

Does being a train fan make you a ball watch fan? omega or hamilton etc..

Ball Watch

I really dig the ball "Fireman Ionosphere", trainmasters are nice too.


----------

